# Mirage Iii



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I noticed that the Mirage III is no longer listed: are they discontinued? Can they still be obtained?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are sold out from both us and the manufacturers.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

That is a real pity. Check out this stuff.

MIII Review

The floor is yours Griff!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh Greaaatt!!!









Just when I am getting money together to spend, and agonising over what to spend a few hundred oncers on, BANG - 50% of my targets vanishes!!!






































And to make things worse, what a flippin' great review!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have one Mirage I and one Mirage II left that I will do anyone a very good deal on as they are the last ones.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

David that's an interesting review you linked to; however this has left me a bit puzzled.

_The movements in the Mirage lll were given to a subcontractor with a brand name in Switzerland as per Mr Wajs's instructions and was "fine-tuned" with the removal of certain parts that are prone to wear and rough parts that do not give consistent timing and were replaced with parts that the contracted company uses in their watches with their 7750 movements. *This is standard practice *in all good watch houses in Switzerland with most renaming the movements to their caliber and name. _

What's going on??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I didn't know they did a I or a II but it's pretty obvious really isn't it? (pics Roy? I cant afford one but I'd like to see them).

Unless ...........

What happened to RLT's 10 thro 68 Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sounds like salesman's BS to me John,









The movement is a standard 7750. As far as I was aware the watches were an over production run for a different manufacturer. That is why the OW logo is put onto the dial after it has been made.

I like this bit too :



> ~Day/Date - day changes at 11:40pm and date at 11:45pm. Day/Date window boxed w/ white frame.


I wish my customers were not that fussy.









Very good review and pictures though.

Many watch sellers put little stories in their descriptions to make the watches sound more appealing, you see it on ebay all the time.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Sounds like salesman's BS to me John,


 Thats a relief ....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mirage I :










Mirage II :


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the 3 looks like the 1 to me in a different case.

I like the 2. very bold chrono secs hand.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They all have the same dial.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

You sure you don't have a III lurking in a corner there Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry I do not.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've got a Mirage 111..............see the watch reviews thread where I did my review.

It's a cracking watch.

I COULD be tempted to sell it, but would want very close to the buying price as it is in excellent condition. It gains just 1 s in three days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

How about the new O&W chrono?

Or maybe a Mirage dial and hands in a new chrono case














Sorry Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Poor Roy....
















Jason


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Don't Griff - just don't.









If the 710 gets a whiff of what is on my mind right now, the only twitchers that will be twitching, will not be the dog's









Besides - Roy and I have just come to an agreement.









Don't suppose you like Titanium Skyhawks by any chance...


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> Sounds like salesman's BS to me John,


If you are going to write that much about one watch, then there is bound to be some of the soft stuff.


----------

